# Parlante cafini amplificador: HT8693SP



## celtronics2011 (Jun 25, 2019)

Buenos dias
me llego un parlante portatil  cafini  , lleva un amplificador ic: HT8693SP


*Descripción*
Circuito Integrado HT8693SP amplificador de audio que integra una tecnología de modulación digital sin filtro que impulsa directamente el altavoz y minimiza la distorsión y el ruido de la señal de salida del pulso. El resultado no requiere un arreglo de filtrado, y los componentes externos mínimos ahorran espacio y costo del sistema, lo que lo hace ideal para aplicaciones portátiles, Tablet, laptop, consola de juegos portátil, TV / monitor LCD de tamaño pequeño, MP4 entre otras aplicaciones. Además, la función de apagado incorporada del HT8693 minimiza la corriente de reserva e integra protección de sobreintensidad de salida, protección contra sobrecalentamiento en el chip y protección de bajo voltaje de la fuente de alimentación.

Sin modulación digital de filtro
Función de distorsión anti-corte
Altavoz de accionamiento directo
Protección contra sobrecorriente
Protección contra sobrecalentamiento
Protección contra anormalidades de bajo voltaje
*Especificaciones*

Voltaje de alimentación mínima: -0.3 V
Voltaje de alimentación máxima: 9 V
Rango de voltaje de la señal de entrada (IN +, IN-): -0.6 V a +0.6 V
Rango de voltaje de la señal de entrada (excepto IN +, IN-): -0.3 V a +0.3 V
Potencia de salida:

11W (VDD= 9 V, RL=4Ω, THD+N=10%)
3.4W(VDD= 5 V, RL=4Ω, THD+N=10%)
7.05W (VDD= 7.2 V, RL=4Ω, THD+N=10%)

Temperatura de trabajo mínima: -40 °C
Temperatura de trabajo máxima: 150 °C
Encapsulado: SOIC
Número de pines: 8
Me urge sustiuir el amplifacador ,  estube pensando  sustituir por un TDA2030A 14w mono.
Pero este parlante cafini  portatil  lleva una bateria de 9v  con un cargador de 9.16voltios.

estoy con un dilema sim saber que aser, alguna recomendacion .
gracias.

Algun amplificador   de 11w a 9voltios ?
El tda2003 10w podria servir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Algun amplificador de 11w a 9voltios ?


Con 9 volts TOTALES (+/-4.5) es imposible conseguir mas de 2W sobre una carga de 4 ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Un módulo de esos comerciales de clase D


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un módulo de esos comerciales de clase D


Ni así te alcanza. Es muy poca tensión de alimentación para lograr 11 wattsssssssssssss.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Quizás en puente . . . 

¿ Cómo se calculaba la potencia en los clase D ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás en puente . . .


Con 9V, en puente "llegaría" a 10W en bajada y con viento a favor, pero se los tiene que bancar la etapa de salida del amplificador.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Cómo se calculaba la potencia en los clase D ?


Igual que los clase AB, lo que cambia es la eficiencia no la potencia de salida: *P=V^2 / (2*R)*


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 25, 2019)

Amigos a cabo de armar este amplificador , tiene un sonido razonable , al menos  ya tengo sonido en reemplazo del ic * HT8693SP.*
tiene un sonido aceptable , no pido mas con 9voltios.
alguien tendra algun circuito amplificador de 9voltios que se aproxime a 11watios .

DIAGRAMA DE CONEXIONES DEL TDA2003

(TAMBIÉN TDA2002):

Según el fabricante, el TDA2002 es de 8W y el TDA2003 es de 10W.

Las conexiones, los valores de los componentes y voltaje son iguales.

Para instrumentos de prueba pueden funcionar con 9 voltios; como amplificadores de potencia funcionan bien con 14 voltios. Se recomienda no llegar a 18V.


- Pot1 es un potenciómetro logarítmico de 10K a 50K.

- C1 si no es para "woofer" puede ser de 1 o 2,2

microfaradios de 10 voltios en adelante.

- Cf puede ser de 470 picofaradios; si hay ruido llévelo a un valor mayor, pero trate de no sacrificar notas altas (agudos o trinos).

- R1 es de mil ohmios; puede ser pequeña (menos

de 1/8W).

- R2 es de 3,3 ohmios (menor a 10 ohmios, mayor a 2)

- R3 es de 390 ohmios (puede ser: R2 x 100). Si queremos mayor ganancia aumentamos el valor de R3.

- C3 mil microfaradios, 16 voltios (en 10 voltios funciona bien)



- R4 un ohmio

- C4 0,1 microfaradio; en algunos se representa como 104.

- C5 mil microfaradios, 16 voltios o mayor. Si la fuente está bien rectificada y no hay mucha distancia de cable puede ser de 470 microfaradios.

DIBUJO DEL AMPLIFICADOR CON TDA2003:

En este gráfico debemos poner atención a que la conexión negativa a la corriente o tierra solo se mezcla en la pata tres del circuito integrado; si mezclamos la tierra del parlante y la de la entrada se pueden producir ruidos y oscilaciones no deseadas.

Como es solo un canal hay que fabricar dos para usarlo en estéreo.

La fuente de alimentación a utilizar para este proyecto debe ser capaz de suplir dos amperios.

La disipación del calor del circuito integrado es muy importante, ya que la temperatura determina su vida útil. Podemos agregar un ventilador de los que se emplean en fuentes de computadora; para evitar que nos introduzca ruidos le agregamos una resistencia y un capacitor.

Nota importante:

Si es para conectar a la salida de la computadora o algún reproductor se pueden producir ruidos por mucha ganancia o sensibilidad del amplificador. Entonces hay que aumentar el valor de R2, incluso a más de 33 ohmios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Armalo en puente !


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jun 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armalo en puente !


gracias buen dato en puente sonaria mucho mejor .

*TDA2003 en puente*
Aunque no recomiendo utilizar circuitos integrados de estos (TDA2002,TDA2003) en puente, por algunas dificultades en su fabricación, oscilaciones y ruidos no deseados, si no se tiene experiencia con la fabricación puede tener muchos problemas, y si tiene experiencia probablemente optaría por otro tipo de circuito integrado para su proyecto.

Pero se incluye para mostrar como se hace, y tomando las medidas adecuadas funciona bien.
Diagrama del amplificador con TDA2003 en puente: 


*Lista de piezas:*
Pot1 es un potenciómetro logarítmico de 10K a 50K.
R1 es de 1000 ohmios, puede ser pequeña (menos de 1/8W)
C1 y C6 de 10 microfaradios de 10 voltios en adelante.
R2 y R5 de 5.6 ohmios (verde,azul,dorado,dorado)
R3 de 470 ohmios
C2 y C7 470 microfaradios de 6 voltios en adelante.

R4 y R7 1 ohmio (café,negro,dorado,dorado)
C4 y C8 0.1 microfaradio, en algunos se representa como 104.

R6 puede ser de 1000 ohmios, de el valor de esta resistencia depende el balance de trabajo de los 2 circuitos integrados y es casi siempre del doble que R3.

C5 2200 microfaradios 16 Voltios o mayor.

Si recibe ruidos puede ser necesario agregar un capacitor en la entrada, en la pata 1 que va al control de volumen y a tierra. puede ser de 1nanoFaradio (102).


Dibujo del amplificador con TDA2003 en puente:

En este diseño se debe tener mucho cuidado con las conexiones a tierra, pudiendo utilizarse el capacitor C5 como centro para conectarlas.
En el dibujo siguiente puede verse un ejemplo de conecciones de dos TDA2003 en puente donde se puede ver como se toman las tierras desde C5.
También hay que tomar en cuenta que las pistas a tierra deben ser cortas y lo más gruesas posibles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2019)

Yo usaba éste :


----------

